# Took this a while ago what do you think?



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Im not a professional photographer but i thought this came out ok what do you guys think? i have not edited it at all.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

sweet!
sharp & brilliant colors, i like


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

daydreamer69 said:


> sweet!
> sharp & brilliant colors, i like


Thank you i grew the flower in my back yard 



chicagofan00 said:


> Nice! :thumbup:


 thanks coming from one of the forums best photographers that means alot!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Missmodena310 said:


> Thank you i grew the flower in my back yard
> 
> thanks coming from one of the forums best photographers that means alot!


You are too kind Miss M! I appreciate the comment but there are far better photographers on the forums than I. :thumbup:

By the way, you have quiet the talent for gardening it looks like. I'd kill something pretty easily like that let alone ever getting something as nice as that to grow in the first place! :rofl: Keep on posting some more pictures from your gardening.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

ok i have a few idk if i have posted them ever but  enjoy





I have tons of flowers


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

OMG M&M, those are gorgeous shots! Looks great, and the colors are beautiful!!! Nice


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

cmy_bimmer said:


> OMG M&M, those are gorgeous shots! Looks great, and the colors are beautiful!!! Nice


 thank you!!!!


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

What kinda camera do you have?


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

cmy_bimmer said:


> What kinda camera do you have?


lol i uesd my digital camera but noramlly i use my Leica my father was really into cameras i have cases of lenses and cameras i have no idea how to use  the came i used in these pic is a casio exilim 12.1 mega pixels i dont know much about it lol


----------



## cmybimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice shots none-the-less :thumbup:


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Good job babe.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Excellent photos and flowers Miss M! The colors are so vibrant. Keep up the great photo and gardening work!

BTW, awesome new sig!


----------



## ColomBull (Nov 27, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> Excellent photos and flowers Miss M! The colors are so vibrant. Keep up the great photo and gardening work!
> 
> BTW, awesome new sig!


thank you! the sig was made by chelle! :thumbup:



ColomBull said:


> Very beautiful!


THanks!


----------

